# droid razr? galaxy nexus?



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

IF YOU WOULD LIKE A TL;DR VERSION LET ME KNOW LOL

So I\'ve gotten to the point where I love my Droid x and I\'m not going to give it up for a while but I like to do hypothetical situations where I would need a new phone( I would buy unsubsidized to maintained unlimited data and to be free of contract) so I can\'t really decide....I love the Motorola Droid line. They are reliable on build but the locked bootloader and non removable battery for the Droid razr really make me fear the fact that their might not be any roms for it. And I\'m comfortable with SBF so I know that if I ever mess up my Droid I can always return it to stock and I\'m not sure how easy it is to do that with other phones. On the other hand there is Galaxy nexus. They have roughly the same specs minus ICS which is the only selling point of the galaxy nexus for me. I mean I\'ve heard of ODIN files that restore your Samsung phone(supposedly its a much nicer/easier/faster way to return your phone to stock compared to SBF but its only for Samsung) so idk same specs but more galaxy nexus updates in terms of android coupled with a way to unlock the bootloader and a way to restore I\'m really torn. Anyway let me know what you guys think and what y\'all be getting.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

If I had the option, I'd be getting the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. I'm done with Motorola's locked boot loaders. Plus, I'd get ICS right away and always get updates. I haven't ever used one, but I assume restoring to stock is a lot easier (despite it being really easy on the DX) because it's a dev phone.

If you have a contract right now, you will not keep unlimited data if you don't get another one. You're grandfathered into the plan, not the fact that you can get unlimited . Your data plan has to remain the same between phones when you upgrade. I assume this means that you have to be on a contract again.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

I asked a question about 4g before on this forum and as long as I don\\\'t renew my contract ill forever have the same plan month to month and can even buy a 4g phone and just ask Verizon to give me a sim


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I've owned 4 htc phones. I loved them. All the speakers in all of them broke. Im looking to try out a samsung phone now. Change is good.


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll take a Nexus phone any day, all day. I love my X, it's hands down the best phone I've ever owned but until Moto proves they're going to actually do the right thing and start unlocking these bootloaders, I'll definitely go with the phone Google themselves oversee. If I didn't have custom ROMs, I'd probably hate my X....or at the very least not like it nearly as much. My wife also has an X and it's stock. The fact that Motorola can't get the gingerbread update right is down right disgusting; their attempts to "fix" it have made it WORSE. No thanks, give me a true google experience.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I\'m definitely going with the nexus. I will miss the build quality of motorola but like the others mentioned I like flashing roms and the bootloader is a deal breaker. I have a htc incredible and can speak from experience that with a locked bootloader you are absolutely missing out on tons of features available with full custom roms and kernels.

I\'m happy with my x so I\'m in no rush to switch but when I do at this point motorola can suck it and I hope their sales vs samsung take a huge hit to drive the point across.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love my X but its time to step up to a new phone. The RAZR is a nice phone but i dont want any phone that i cant just do a battery pull if something goes wrong, not to mention the locked bootloader. The Nexus looks really nice and it has ICS on it right out of the gate. When the RAZR gets ICS it will be full of all that Verizon/Moto bloat that we all "love." I bet that Verizon/Moto will edit ICS to probably take out things like freezing apps so the dont run or show up in the launcher. The X was a good phone because of all the developers that got into it i doubt there will be much going on for the RAZR with the Nexus coming out at the same time.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I honestly wait about 6 months after release date on any new phones to see how the development is going along with bugs it may have.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, motorola apparently has and provided tools to unlock the bootloader of the razr. Verizon removed it.

I read the article on techcrunch if you are interested.


----------



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love my DX...then again after CM7,themes,icons ..etc..etc..it really doesn\'t have anything to do with Motorola anymore beside the build..I do love the look of the Raze...but 4.65 in screen?....ICS???....Unlocked bootloader???...Zero camera lag??(I take a lot of pics)...gotta be the Nexus....#Motorola, why do you hurt me so?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

\"runnirr\" said:


> Just to let everyone know, motorola apparently has and provided tools to unlock the bootloader of the razr. Verizon removed it.
> 
> I read the article on techcrunch if you are interested.


Ya I doubt its Verizon blocking the Unlock because their allowing the Nexus to have Unlocked Bootloader so I must be Motor and their trying to play it off as it being Verizon


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

\"UnfedBear67\" said:


> Ya I doubt its Verizon blocking the Unlock because their allowing the Nexus to have Unlocked Bootloader so I must be Motor and their trying to play it off as it being Verizon


But if it was Motorola why would they allow it everywhere else except in USA/Verizon?

The more I think about it the less I like the fact that u can\'t remove the battery on the razr. Even though its a good size I would still like the option to remove it.

And by looking around on the forums it looks like tons of great developers are going with the gnex! I think that will be the smart way to go!


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Getting a galaxy nexus for sure.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/21/the-galaxy-nexus-super-amoled-display-is-a-minus-not-a-plus/

Word is that even though the Nexus is 4.65", the display's a pen-tile format, and will not be as sharp as the Super AMOLED Plus RGB display on the Razr.

For whatever that's worth.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Going with razr samsung phones have bad reception and will not deal with it again. Moto devices are always solid and reliable.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

\"cpurick\" said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/21/the-galaxy-nexus-super-amoled-display-is-a-minus-not-a-plus/
> 
> Word is that even though the Nexus is 4.65\", the display\'s a pen-tile format, and will not be as sharp as the Super AMOLED Plus RGB display on the Razr.
> 
> For whatever that\'s worth.


Isn\'t the razr qHD not Plus?


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

\"runnirr\" said:


> Isn\\\'t the razr qHD not Plus?


Its is qhd but its based on pentile technology


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

No, the Nexus is pentile. I'm reading that the Razr's a Plus.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394890,00.asp


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

the nexus is super amoled hd not just super amoled last i knew.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

The Nexus is HD at 1280*720, but the effective resolution is not as high as it seems:
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1319022037

There's a very good chance that, between the two, the Razr's display will be preferable.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Locked vs unlocked, no question for me. And, doesn't the razor have a sealed battery compartment?


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

cpurick said:


> The Nexus is HD at 1280*720, but the effective resolution is not as high as it seems:
> http://www.flatpanel...l&id=1319022037
> 
> There's a very good chance that, between the two, the Razr's display will be preferable.


I doubt that. I'm still quite confident the GNex's display will be better.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Locked vs unlocked, no question for me. And, doesn't the razor have a sealed battery compartment?


Yes to the sealed battery compartment.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Yes to the sealed battery compartment.


How would you get be able to get out of a bootloop with a sealed battery compartment?


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

If the battery is sealed, there will typically be something like a pinhole reset to interrupt power.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dang motorola first the bootloader now the battery. What's next a merge with apple? They should fire the guy in charge of implementing every feature we don't want.


----------



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

Anybody think that the google accusation of Motorola has anything to do with razr being unlocked? Well kinda unlocked?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

bunchdx said:


> Anybody think that the google accusation of Motorola has anything to do with razr being unlocked? Well kinda unlocked?


According to Google, they will have nothing to do with how Motorola operates. I believe Google mainly got Motorola for the patents. They have stated they're not interested in making hardware.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

well from what i heard the international model or "global model" will be unlocked and can be used on big red's network....eitherway i think i've made up my mind. if i had to for sure get a new phone it would probably be the galaxy nexus simply because it's going to fit my flashaholic/ tech geek needs


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Three factors keeping me from getting a Galaxy Nexus over a Razr:

1. Doesn't ship with Ice Cream Sandwich, although Motorola has confirmed it will be getting updated.

2. Locked bootloader. (Reading that this is a VZW thing.)

3. Sealed battery compartment. (Seriously? All for splash resistance but this may cause more problems (unless there is a button (or something) that emulates a battery pull) than it is worth. Also, it has a large battery but the option of upgrading the battery is always nice.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus ftw


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

what a fail, the Nexus does not have Gorilla Glass!!!!


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

All of you have your good points here. Let me break it down for you and I believe it will make the decision that much easier to make.
1. Motorola Droid RAZR = Locked Bootloader, Full of Bloatware/Malware, Unremovable Battery like the iPhone. No replacement batteries/No Extended Batteries and possibly sending in your phones to Motorola for battery replacement.. 
VS
2. Samsung Galaxy Nexus = Pure Google Android, Unlocked Bootloader, No Bloatware/Malware, Removable Battery, Battery Replacement warranty, including, if not limited to an Extended Battery. and of course, who could say no to ICS?!!

Hmmmm. Galaxy Nexus FTW!!!!


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> All of you have your good points here. Let me break it down for you and I believe it will make the decision that much easier to make.
> 1. Motorola Droid RAZR = Locked Bootloader, Full of Bloatware/Malware, Unremovable Battery like the iPhone. No replacement batteries/No Extended Batteries and possibly sending in your phones to Motorola for battery replacement..
> VS
> 2. Samsung Galaxy Nexus = Pure Google Android, Unlocked Bootloader, No Bloatware/Malware, Removable Battery, Battery Replacement warranty, including, if not limited to an Extended Battery. and of course, who could say no to ICS?!!
> ...


I'm glad you avoided one of the best features of the razr. The slim body and build quality (I have not held it so it's based on reviews/speculation) Also, a 4.65inch screen may be a bit large for some people.

Both seem to be great phones with their pros and cons.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only way to show motorola and Verizon we mean business with bloat and bootloader is not to buy their next flagship phone. They are going in a bad direction and might as well buy an iphone if you want no control of hardware or software.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

runnirr said:


> I'm glad you avoided one of the best features of the razr. The slim body and build quality (I have not held it so it's based on reviews/speculation) Also, a 4.65inch screen may be a bit large for some people.
> 
> Both seem to be great phones with their pros and cons.


I'm glad you took all this time out to point that out to me as if none of us knew of it's thin design. As you can plainly see, the majority will go for GN over the Droid RAZR. One thing you failed to mention is that in order for Motorola to obtain it's thin design, they had to give up the battery removal, which is why this would not be a good phone for most including me. If the Droid RAZR is the phone for you, then that's great. I'm only responding to the OP, so sarcasm is not warranted here.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> The only way to show motorola and Verizon we mean business with bloat and bootloader is not to buy their next flagship phone. They are going in a bad direction and might as well buy an iphone if you want no control of hardware or software.


Amen! Preach it Brother!







That's what I'm saying. Not being able to remove the battery was definitely a turn off to me. Besides, DR wouldn't even get ICS for another month or so after Motorola tests it, then sends it VZW and then VZW sends it back to Motorola for more additional work, then sends it back to VZW, then weeks and weeks go by. Does this at all sound familiar? lol


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I'm glad you took all this time out to point that out to me as if none of us knew of it's thin design. As you can plainly see, the majority will go for GN over the Droid RAZR. One thing you failed to mention is that in order for Motorola to obtain it's thin design, they had to give up the battery removal, which is why this would not be a good phone for most including me. If the Droid RAZR is the phone for you, then that's great. I'm only responding to the OP, so sarcasm is not warranted here.


I quoted your post and did not say anything you said was incorrect as I agree with it. I just feel when comparing phones its worth mentioning the pros of each as well as their cons.

If most (all) of us already know the specs and likely already decided which one we would get, why reiterate the specs anyway?

Also, as far as a removal battery, is this bad for everyone because you can't do a battery pull or lack of an extended battery / second battery?


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

just to want to make two points on the pentile screen:

-better battery life
-better readability in sunlight


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> just to want to make two points on the pentile screen:
> 
> -better battery life
> -better readability in sunlight


That's true. Now if only? They can get colors right lol


----------

